# Alimentar Leds con batería y cargador de celular



## Andresgne (May 16, 2008)

Buenos Días gente, quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar en un proyecto que consiste en alimentar 10 leds con una batería de celular de 3.7v y 850mAh y su cargador de 50Hz.25mA
Output 3.7v.350mA. si alguien me puede ayudar con un esquema mucho mejor. Desde ya se los agradezco.

Las características son:
Led verde 5MM
Intensidad:2200mcd
Tensión:3.2
Angulo:110º
La corriente es de 10mA

Andrés


----------



## JV (May 17, 2008)

A los led, los vas a tener que colocar en paralelo, con una resistencia limitadora en serie a cada led de 47 o de 56 ohm, la potencia de 1/8W. Tambien lo puedes hacer con una sola resistencia, lo cual no es de mi eleccion personal, en esa caso la unica resistencia que colocas es de 4.7 o 5.6 ohm.


Saludos..


----------



## Andresgne (May 17, 2008)

Gracias por contestar.
Lo que pasa es que es la primera vez que escribo, perdón por hacerte perder tiempo.
Me podés ayudar con un gráfico, esquema o algo por el estilo.

Tienes e-mail?..


----------



## elaficionado (May 17, 2008)

Hola.
La corriente típica de los LEDs es de 20mA.
Aquí tienes un circuito, para varias corrientes.
Tú escoges, cual te parece mejor para ti.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## JV (May 18, 2008)

Andresgne: no me haces perder tiempo; el grafico ya lo aporto elaficionado y si, tengo mail, pero en el foro no se utilizan los mail, se utiliza el foro, cualquier duda, pregunta o comentario a la vista de todos.


elaficionado: lo de la corriente tipica de 20mA esta tendiendo a desaparecer, los hay de alto rendimiento que estan por abajo y los de alta potencia que estan muy por encima.


Saludos..


----------



## Nilfred (May 18, 2008)

El hilo arranca mal contra la regla general 3:





> 3. Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. ¡No somos adivinos!


Luego atenta contra la política 2.3:





> 2.3 Los usuarios no pueden incluir en sus mensaje la solicitud de envío de respuestas directas a su dirección de correo electrónico. Toda la discusión deberá realizarse con las facilidades que brinda el foro.


Finalmente caímos en la regla general 6:





> 6. En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".


Solo cabe agregar a la respuesta de JV, antes que el hilo se vaya a moderación, que tenes que comprar 10 resistencias de 51Ω 1/8W (5mW mínimo) para colocarlas en serie con cada LED, si no hay 51Ω, podes aceptar en su lugar 10 resistencias de 47Ω o 56Ω.
El consumo total será 100mA y la pila te va a durar 8 horas y media.
Si por casualidad se están preguntando que fórmulas utilizamos para llegar coincidentemente a estos valores, caemos en la regla general 4:





> 4. No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. Utiliza el buscador.


Saludos a todos los eternos novatos


----------



## Andresgne (May 18, 2008)

Ahora sí quedo bien gracias Nilfred espero no haberlos molestado y gracias por su paciencia.
Para la Próxima voy a tener más en cuenta las reglas del foro.

Gracias a todos..


----------



## elaficionado (May 18, 2008)

Hola JV.
Sobre la corriente de los LEDs debes tener razón, yo sólo me baso en lo que dicen la mayoría de las hojas de datos de los LEDs, y cuando no tengo mayor información sobre un determinado elemento en éste caso el LED, prefiero pecar por omisión que por exceso (los LEDs no son míos y para no dar una sugencia que puede de alguna manera crear un inconveniente, en vez de una solución).
Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Andresgne (May 18, 2008)

No te lo tomes a mal elaficionado yo solamente te digo lo que me dijeron donde lo compré, yo no tengo idea de los mA de cada color de leds, capaz que me mintieron. confió en ustedes..
y Gracias por tu tiempo y esquema. si tienes otro dato, avisame.

Andres


----------



## JV (May 18, 2008)

Andresgne dijo:
			
		

> ...no tengo idea de los mA de cada color de leds...



La corriente de cada led no depende del tipo de color. Lo ideal es que el vendedor lea la hoja de datos del led o que indique el codigo de los mismos para buscar la hoja de datos. Siempre que los led sean de una marca media a buena tienen hoja de datos, cuando mejor la marca mas información se encuentra.

elaficionado, solo fue un comentario, pero es un detalle importante el de no exceder la corriente de un led porque estamos acortando la vida util del mismo.



Saludos..


----------



## Andresgne (May 18, 2008)

Gracias JV lo que digo es que de electrónica sé medianamente pero de leds lo unico que sé es que tienen que tener resistencias para no reventarlos, otra cosa de ellos no sé.Me enteré recien lo de la hoja de datos, tampoco sabía que tuvieran.

Gracias por el aporte


----------



## Pablo16 (May 18, 2008)

Hola Andresgne.

Date una vuelta por acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/113424/ y descarga el PDF. Seguro que te va a ser de mucha ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (May 18, 2008)

Hola Andresgne.
Aquí tienes una hoja de datos de LEDs, para que te dé una idea acerca de los LEDs.
Son dos archivos, uno es la hoja de datos (datasheet) original en (inglés) y el otro es una traducción personal (no profecional) de esta hoja de datos.
Espero que te sirva.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 13, 2019)

Yo solo quiero alimentar led con el cargador celular.
Pero sé que la fuente para led debe ser de corriente más que de voltaje. 
Es factible usar un cargador sin la batería


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 13, 2019)

tinchusbest dijo:


> Yo solo quiero alimentar led con el cargador celular.
> Pero sé que la fuente para led debe ser de corriente más que de voltaje.
> Es factible usar un cargador sin la batería


Si.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 19, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si.


¿¿¿Pero quién controla la corriente siendo que el cargador de celular es una fuente de voltaje???


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 19, 2019)

tinchusbest dijo:


> ¿¿¿Pero quién controla la corriente siendo que el cargador de celular es una fuente de voltaje???


Opción 1) Una resistencia calculada para tal fin
Opción 2) Un circuito específico complementario a la fuente


----------



## Scooter (Jul 19, 2019)

Opción C poco recomendable, modificar la fuente de tensión a fuente de corriente.


----------

